# Acer Aspire V3-771G-53218G50Makk



## xexecutor (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

weis jemand wann dieses Notebook verfügbar ist ?
Gibt es irgendwo einen Test wegen Lautstärke usw...?

Von der Leistung her ist das für 800€ ja schon der Knaller

Laut Notebookcheck Leistungsklasse 1 // Geforce GT650M // 8 gig Ram und ein I5 Intel

Acer Aspire V3-771G-53218G50Makk 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Falls jemand näheres weis bitte melden


----------



## Vagas (17. April 2012)

Das Notebook sieht geil Ö.Ö

Bin momentan wieder auf der Suche nach einem. 

Tut mir leid, leider ist mir diesen Notebook auch vollkommen neu und hab bis jetzt noch keine wirklich Tests gelesen nur ein paar Videos auf Youtube gesehen, wo die dass auf der Cebit vorstellen. Soll angeblich Ende April / Anfang März kommen.
Wüsste gerne wie die Leistung der GT650m ist?


----------



## xexecutor (18. April 2012)

Angeblich so schnell wie eine GeForce GTX 480M
(laut Notebookcheck)

Also wenn da das Display noch stimmt (was in den meisten Fällen bei dem Preis nicht so toll ist) dann werd ich den kaufen

Nur leider gibts noch gar keine Tests oder Reviews....


----------



## Vagas (5. Mai 2012)

Test Acer Aspire V3-771G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## hysterix (5. Mai 2012)

Mich als Gamer würde das sehr stören:

Zitat aus dem Test:
Ein Blick auf die Komponenten im Inneren während des Stresstests zeigt eine etwas *hitzköpfige CPU*. Die Kerntemperatur erreicht lt. HWInfo *rasch 100°C *woraufhin sich die *CPU auf 1.2 GHz heruntertaktet*.  Zitat Ende

Bei Games wie BF3 oder BFBC2 is das natürlich nicht tragbar. Bedenkt auch IMMER das Acer seine Books nicht als Gamer Books verkauft und auch dafür nicht wirklich ausgelegt sind, sprich auf den Dauerbetrieb. Das die denn zu heiß werden ist eine Frage der Zeit.

Die GT650 is ne sehr gute Karte in meinen Augen, liegt ca mit der GTX560m auf.

Hier siehst man einige Spiele Benchmarks mit der Karte und wie die FPS sich dort gestalten.
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-650M.71887.0.html


----------

